# 1970 hood tach assembly



## yousaygo (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi, I wanted to clean up the inside of my hood tach. So i took it apart, but when i did i noticed that the top cover was only held on by some clear caulking, like it was just stuck on. This does not seem right to me. However, there does not seem to be any visible way to me that the top cover connects permanently to the rest of the hood tach assembly. 
I have tried to find some diagrams, i have the 1970 Service Manual and the Assembly Manual and there are no pictures of how the whole hood tach is put together.
So the question is after all this, how does the hood tach cover connect to the hood tach module.
Thanks, Shane


----------



## My Custom S (Jul 26, 2008)

You Say Go,

I wish I could help you. I just installed a reproduction hood tach on my '67 Tempest Custom and I was amazed at how little information there is out there on these units and how they are located on the hood. I have never seen any information on servicing them either in the factory literature. There is another thread on this site that discusses individuals who refurbish factory hood tachs, I'm sure they will be able to help you.

Good luck with your project.

Matt


----------



## greenbayfuzzy (Sep 13, 2009)

*hood tach*



yousaygo said:


> Hi, I wanted to clean up the inside of my hood tach. So i took it apart, but when i did i noticed that the top cover was only held on by some clear caulking, like it was just stuck on. This does not seem right to me. However, there does not seem to be any visible way to me that the top cover connects permanently to the rest of the hood tach assembly.
> I have tried to find some diagrams, i have the 1970 Service Manual and the Assembly Manual and there are no pictures of how the whole hood tach is put together.
> So the question is after all this, how does the hood tach cover connect to the hood tach module.
> Thanks, Shane


It's just glued with silicone. Like household goop. That's it. believe it or not.


----------



## greenbayfuzzy (Sep 13, 2009)

Just glued together with household goop. Believe or not


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Yep gooped together.... Mine from PY's looks like that. The light on the face illuminates all the time. Makes no matter that your lights are on or off they light. In case ya didn't know.


----------

